

If Shakespeare wrote in JavaScript here's what it would look like - your_dog
http://qz.com/283268/if-shakespeare-wrote-in-javascript-heres-what-it-would-look-like

======
Amorymeltzer
More/better examples: [http://byfat.xxx/if-hemingway-wrote-
javascript](http://byfat.xxx/if-hemingway-wrote-javascript)

I think the Hemingway example is especially well done, in particular the lack
of comments and "request was made but not good."

